# When riding my horse bareback, how am I supposed to stay on her while she's trotting?



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

just tr and stay balanced,and the most helpful tip is: dont fall off. 
i never had anyone teach me to ride bareback, i jsut go ahead and did it, i stayed on, your instincts should be right, and that should keep you on the horse  try it, test it out.


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

I find cantering is easier to stay on then trotting for sure. I just feel the horses movements and flow with the horse. Hold on with your thighs and not your calves, since the calves move the horse when touched. - This also depends on how sensitive your horse is but you two will figure it out your limit on pressure.


----------



## LittleHorse (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you have a bareback pad? Some of them have handles that you can hold on to if you need balanced. If you have one I suggest trying out one of those first just to get the feel of riding bareback and once your comfortable you can go without it. Don't worry though its not too hard to stay on. And trotting is usually the hardest to do bareback because your bouncing all over the place. Good luck!


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

When you find out Brianna, please tell me!! Hahaha


----------



## Mare in foal (Jan 27, 2010)

My horse has the bounciest trot I have ever ridden, and anyone else who has ridden him agrees. But for some reason when i'm bareback he does this really slow collected smooth trot. I dont really find myself gripping too much at all - just stay balanced in your seat. It is best to grip with your thighs though. I would suggest doing alot of no sturrips work first if you havent already and really develop a balanced seat. My old trainer use to have us do bareback lessons before and we would have to jump up to 3 foot oxers lol - very scary the first time!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would suggest doing a ton of no stirrup work at both of those gaits in the saddle before trying it bareback. That way, you can get the feel of it without relying on your feet for balance but at the same time, you have the saddle in case you have to grab on. I have to disagree with the bareback pad idea, if you are already falling and grab one of those to try to right yourself, it will almost always just slip off the side with you and then you risk spooking your horse on top of falling off.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to ride my previous horse bareback about as much as I rode him saddled if not more, haha
What I did was almost like a post..as much as you can post in that situation. I'd just really move with him. It definitely takes some practice to get the hang of it but with work you can get it down pretty well.

Good luck! =)


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Grip with your thighs, not your calves.

Ride without stirrups first, then hop on bareback when your comfortable without stirrups.

Ride a horse you trust, one with nice gaits.

Instead of just sitting there, bouncing, post. It will make you grip with your thighs and I find it easier allbeit more exhausting.

For the canter, ride a horse that's responsive but not too much so, and one you trust. Loosen your reins a smidgeon and grab mane and get into a slightly forward seat and ask. As you relax, your position will reach where it should be. Also, first time cantering - do the straightaways. Corners can be tricky 

And try it. I cantered bareback for the first time this past summer and I felt so accomplished with myself! Its such a great feeling <3


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Another tip is to grab some mane. It helps a lot and it doesn't hurt your horse


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Think about your entire lower body being a part of the horse. Sounds new agey but it works. Move with the horse. Don't have a death grip on the horse with your legs.

Don't trust those handles on the bareback pads either. Bareback pads in general are not a good idea. They provide a false sense of security. If you are going to ride bareback, ride bareback. Keep working at the walk until you have a really good feel of the horse. Then start at a nice jog-trot. Make sure you are wearing a helmet if your balance is an issue.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i too am not a huge fan of the bareback pads. i find when people start focusing on holding on with their hands they forget to balance their body & hold on with their legs. 

i also agree that cantering is wayyyy easier than trotting ! to start i would get comfortable doing a slow jog & sitting [not posting] & when you feel balanced move on to trotting.

bareback is my favorite =]


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

"Make sure you are wearing a helmet if your balance is an issue. "

I disagree...Make sure to ALWAYS wear a helmet, balanced or not...! I am a huge helmet advocate...I would be in a serious state (if not dead) if I hadn't worn a helmet with the crashes I've had!

That having been said, thanks for all the input! I have a new mare, 4 yrs old and not quite full grown. I don't want to put a ton of money into a saddle yet (waiting a year or so til she's done growing) so did go out and buy a bareback pad 'deluxe', with stirrups, etc. so we can at least go trail walking! (OK, it was on sale for 2/3 off, and the gal I talked to had one and said it was fine for that) My balance is naturally off (long story) but I have heard that riding bareback will help strengthen that. I do ride my big guy without stirrups (Just slip em off while riding trail) but fear takes over...Patience seems to be the key, and of course the ever popular " relax into the fall..." ROTF!


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't grip with your calves! As it will make your knees rise up and un-seat you even more, hold on to the mane if it helps to make sure you're not holding on by your horses' mouth via the reins. Also ride a horse with an easy long stride that isn't too bouncy first time so it is easier for you to sit to. Try not to bounce to much, look over your horses ears don't look down. Do a slow trot to start with that is less bouncy and sort out your position before you ask the horse to go any faster and don't canter until you are secure with fast trotting as coming down from the canter can be very bouncy!


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2010)

When I ride my choppy trotted mare bareback, I push my heels down and grip with my thighs. Its important not to be too far forward though. I would also encourage you to ride in a safe spot without stirrups and put your arms out with your eyes closed. Make sure that your back is straight but your hips are loose and feel the movement of your horse. My trainer told me "it should look like your humping a football" ..............Your hips should be moving with your horses hips. It has worked for me, good luck: )


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Brianna6432 said:


> Or cantering?
> I've never ridden a horse bareback, other than walking.
> I've heard you squeeze with your legs, but others say not to do that because that's essentially comanding the horse to go faster?
> So, how do I hold on?


i wouldnt grip with your legs, not only does it make the horse go faster but it makes you lose you ballance too. practice in saddle without stirrups first, sit very deep and relaxed. when riding bareback use this same deep seat and maybe use a neck strap to hold on to, it you dont have one then a martin gale or breastplate (with the girth loop tied up)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have to use your seat. Never use your legs to stay on. That's why riding bareback is so nice for improving your regular riding. Ride the exact same way you would if you had a saddle one. Keep your lower back relaxed, your lower leg wrapped around your horse and your eye up. 

Give it some time and take it slow, you'll get it and your seat will improve. Good luck


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I find when riding bareback, sitting the trot is the best way to go at first. After I mastered staying on with the sitting trot, I started on the posting trot. Most horses have a certain spot on their backs, usually either right behind the withers of slightly farther back, where it will feel like your sitting in a chair. Weird, yes I know, but I find it's true. Some horses I've noticed, like Arabs and some Saddlebreds, make it really easy to sit the trot. With Rocket, I had him almost at a Racking pace while he was trotting and found it to be really smooth.

No matter how balanced you are, ALWAYS wear a helmet. A friend of my RI's fell off her horse when the horse bolted and lunged to the side, she hit her head on a fence pole and never woke up. I was never one to wear a helmet after I got comfortable either until the one day where I put it on and my horse threw me twice. I've always worn one ever since then.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

GoldRush said:


> "Make sure you are wearing a helmet if your balance is an issue. "
> 
> I disagree...Make sure to ALWAYS wear a helmet, balanced or not...! I am a huge helmet advocate...I would be in a serious state (if not dead) if I hadn't worn a helmet with the crashes I've had!


I don't wear a helmet. I don't assume everyone else does, so when I give advice about these things that is why I say to make sure and wear a helmet in those circumstances.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I ride better bareback then with a saddle my instructor says. I agree, to me its easier. I have major saddle issues Up hill is easier then on flat or down hill, so each time I tried my new bareback gait I did it slightly up hill. I still try my new gaits up hill if I'm on a horse I've never been on bareback. Relax and Breath. grab the mane if you have to and don't use your legs for balance..... Sit up nice and go with your horse. TOES UP HEALS DOWN!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't read all the other posts, but I'll still give you my two cents.
While trotting/cantering bareback try to stay balanced. Make sure you lean back, shoulders back, and heels down (!! very important). You're supposed to have your heels down anyway when you ride saddle or not because it helps to secure your seat. The goal is to have a straight line from your ear, shoulder, hip, then to your heel.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

all the kids around here ride bareback,when you trot lean slightly back,and put your legs forward just under his neck line so you are a v shape.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

jimmy said:


> all the kids around here ride bareback,when you trot lean slightly back,and put your legs forward just under his neck line so you are a v shape.


Somehow I don't think that's right. LOL. At least not how I'm picturing it!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

obviously your thinking outside the box lol


----------



## horsesrock4310 (Dec 4, 2020)

Brianna6432 said:


> Or cantering?
> I've never ridden a horse bareback, other than walking.
> I've heard you squeeze with your legs, but others say not to do that because that's essentially comanding the horse to go faster?
> So, how do I hold on?


I usally ride bareback after my riding lessons and i like to just let the horse to do what it wants to do p.s don't get on a rearing or bucking horse bareback i did once and they reared and bucked but i stay on.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This thread is from 2010...
Please, if you have a issue create a new thread to get advice and suggestions pertinent to your specific issue.

This thread is now *CLOSED*...


----------

